# Tonight



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone going to be out creeping them flatties tonight??? I got my new gigging light in the mail, the girlfriend and I are going to go give it a try. Wish us some luck!!!!! Roll Tide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thought about it going to wait till this cold front moves through .maybe try midweek


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Sunday September 23*

I just got my new gigging light in the mail, so i needed to go give it a try as soon as the sun went down. I brought the girlfriend with me so she could get a chance to stab her first flattie. We were only looking for about 20min and seen 2 but they were too small. All of sudden I looked to my right and by the corner of my eye I seen this beautiful 22in flounder. My girlfriend jumped all over it and made a perfect stab. 

Even though we only were able to get 1 but it made my night seeing her get her first one.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice job,now you done gone and got her addicted.My wife went for years and only dipped crabs,then she finally gigged one and now I do not stand a chance when she goes with me!


----------

